# Why high reps for legs?



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Most of the weight training programmes I've seen on here suggest higher reps for legs, usually 15 to 20, whereas for upper body 8 to 12 reps is the norm. Why is this?

I'm mainly interested in building size so was expecting the rep range for legs to be 8 to 12 as well. Is the higher recommended rep range to do with slow twitch / fast twitch muscle fibre of the legs?

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

its a bit of a myth and by no means the most efficient way to train legs. people who find that switching from lower reps to higher reps suddenly results in more growth imo discover this because higher reps places less stress on the cns and it gives the body a chance to to catch up and respond to something new.

train legs hard and heavy just like any other muscle group but its good to use all rep schemes to recruit all muscle fibres

so 4-6 8-10 (3 sets) and 12-15

people use higher reps for calves reps because they have a thicker muscle fascia but again the same logic would apply imo


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

6-8 compound moves ie squats, sldl

8-12 isolation moves ie extentions, curls

bets of both worlds imo ultimately its what works for you thats best so try a few routines and see


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> its a bit of a myth and by no means the most efficient way to train legs. people who find that switching from lower reps to higher reps suddenly results in more growth imo discover this because higher reps places less stress on the cns and it gives the body a chance to to catch up and respond to something new.
> 
> train legs hard and heavy just like any other muscle group but its good to use all rep schemes to recruit all muscle fibres
> 
> ...


Ricky i was always led to believe that the quads had more slow twitch muscle fibers, therefore i higher rep range would be ideal..?

Whereas the hamstring comprised of more fast twitch fibers, so a lower rep range would be better..?

Although i understand the concept of training all rep ranges to hit both type of muscle fibres.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ricky i was always led to believe that the quads had more slow twitch muscle fibers, therefore i higher rep range would be ideal..?
> 
> Whereas the hamstring comprised of more fast twitch fibers, so a lower rep range would be better..?
> 
> Although i understand the concept of training all rep ranges to hit both type of muscle fibres.


generally speaking quads, calves, forearms are known to have more slow twitch fibers than say arms and shoulders but again the ratio will vary from person to person take for example a powerlifter who will squat with very low reps but still has huge quads likewise sprinters etc

a wider rep range will be more beneficial imo due to the size of the muscle group and the same basic rule of hypertrophy will apply regardless


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

In my case, my legs grow and grow reguardless of what I do, but I do Squats 1-5 reps, lunges 8-12, leg extensions 12-15 then leg curls 6-12 and calve raises at 15 reps a set...

I just found what works for my body that's what you need to do, but ideally I'd stick to what darksider has said for basic outlines.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i use to do 5-7 for squats now do 8-10... as others have said see what works for you


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

Very good question and i like alot of responses its good to get different experiences, truth be told i think it is one of those many things in bodybuilding where it is what works for you, though i think with legs a balance(the golden word in bb) must be achieved as mentioned prior between taxing the muscle enough without destroying your cn so much you cant finish the leg workout, varying the rep ranges is important as your legs are a huge muscle and need alot of blood pumped round them but are strong so need to be pushed heavy too to stimulate growth, though sometimes ive walked in and ive seen me only work to 315lb and do as many till i drop and stop and some times work up to 450lb for 5s and stop with both good effect. Also, you tend to find with powerlifters they have huge hams and seemingly underdeveloped quads, this is due to the different stance bbrs and powerlifters take.


----------

